# any budtenders in here?



## Lara vanhousen (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking for some advice on becoming one...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 21, 2015)

Best advice you can ever get, don't become one. I have never seen a budtender last, the passion dies quick in that job and the demand is pretty great to be able to bullshit your way through transactions. If you do become one I suggest not being an assclown. It really helps when you know what you are talking about and can point those who don't know as much in the right direction towards helping their ailment.

Too many budtenders look pretty and don't know shit, or they act like they know shit but by the time you leave you are scratching your head wondering why the fuck they even work at a "medical" dispensary.

Honestly, from someone who has worked in the business, try a different position. Even being the janitor at a collective is better than being a budtender.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 21, 2015)

Be pretty and stupid...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Dec 22, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Best advice you can ever get, don't become one. I have never seen a budtender last, the passion dies quick in that job and the demand is pretty great to be able to bullshit your way through transactions. If you do become one I suggest not being an assclown. It really helps when you know what you are talking about and can point those who don't know as much in the right direction towards helping their ailment.
> 
> Too many budtenders look pretty and don't know shit, or they act like they know shit but by the time you leave you are scratching your head wondering why the fuck they even work at a "medical" dispensary.
> 
> Honestly, from someone who has worked in the business, try a different position. Even being the janitor at a collective is better than being a budtender.


Well i think you've changed my mind... I guess i was overthinking the situation and the demand for a certain amount of knowledge. Haven't gone to a club in about a year a half.... forgot how retarded some of the people were in there...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 22, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Well i think you've changed my mind... I guess i was overthinking the situation and the demand for a certain amount of knowledge. Haven't gone to a club in about a year a half.... forgot how retarded some of the people were in there...


When you tell someone you don't need an indica and they pick up that Bubba Kush oh check this out!


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> When you tell someone you don't need an indica and they pick up that Bubba Kush oh check this out!


It pisses me off when I ask what their best sleeper is and they always suggest some shit og when when they have strains like la con and bubba, which for me are much sleepier and generally Bette than the generic ogs they carry at clubs out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 22, 2015)

kmog33 said:


> It pisses me off when I ask what their best sleeper is and they always suggest some shit og when when they have strains like la con and bubba, which for me are much sleepier and generally Bette than the generic ogs they carry at clubs out here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think Limonene helps me sleep at all, it gets me horny as fuck and makes me wanna party. OG's aren't for sleeping they are for fucking!

That LA Con and Bubba are dem sleepers you already know. That shit will put me on the couch for a whole day lol.


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 26, 2015)

This is a business now. The dispensaries arenless about helping you and more about moving product. So they will push whatever strain is the their particular flavour of the day and...just like any other retail business... they will tell you anything to get you to pick it up... because the boss says so...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 26, 2015)

Gquebed said:


> This is a business now. The dispensaries arenless about helping you and more about moving product. So they will push whatever strain is the their particular flavour of the day and...just like any other retail business... they will tell you anything to get you to pick it up... because the boss says so...


Oh we got 5 lbs of GDP drying up in the backroom, lets call that the "special" of the day and drop the price 5 bucks! What a deal, now you get some dry buds but you also get 5 dollars off! WHAT A DEAL


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 26, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Oh we got 5 lbs of GDP drying up in the backroom, lets call that the "special" of the day and drop the price 5 bucks! What a deal, now you get some dry buds but you also get 5 dollars off! WHAT A DEAL


Exactly.

Or... that bit of OG the dispensary bought at a huge discount from a usual supplier because it wasnt cured well is on sale for 25%, which is still getting a huge profit margin for them....


----------



## Gquebed (Dec 27, 2015)

Lara vanhousen said:


> Well i think you've changed my mind... I guess i was overthinking the situation and the demand for a certain amount of knowledge. Haven't gone to a club in about a year a half.... forgot how retarded some of the people were in there...


Well... even if you have changed your mind, why not "tool" up for it? 

Keep sampling as many different strains as you possibly can...takes notes and build that knowledge base.

Who knew research could be such a blast?


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Dec 27, 2015)

Yea 


Gquebed said:


> Well... even if you have changed your mind, why not "tool" up for it?
> 
> Keep sampling as many different strains as you possibly can...takes notes and build that knowledge base.
> 
> Who knew research could be such a blast?


Yea i kind of made a mistake over the past few years focusing only on the current strains i was growing...


----------



## Lara vanhousen (Dec 29, 2015)

Works been slow and im getting crazy sitting around the house all day... thinking about applying to see what working at a collective would be like... Would it be irrelevant/unprofessional to list garden experience on a resume... Any opinions?


----------

